# Is there anything like too much exposure too early?



## ranaprathap (Feb 16, 2017)

Hello,

I recently composed a song for a friend of mine. He made a music video for it, and it is now released on a very popular music channel. Like the most popular youtube channel in that language.

I am terrified at this. I didn't expect that level of exposure for this song, and compared with other songs in that channel, it doesn't sound too good.

Have you ever had to face this kind of situations? How do u cope with this? And how do you handle all those negative comments that are going to come?

Edit: A few days after release

Thanks everyone for the comments. Everyone here is super nice. 

I was just really freaked out on the day of the release. But the comments are not as bad as I was expecting. Majority complimented the music itself, with most of the negative complaints directed at video production issues. 

This has given me enough motivation to do the next one even better. I have professional cinematographers volunteering to do video for my next song, and people have shown their willingness to fund the next one. So it all turned out to be well in the end.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Feb 16, 2017)

"Feedback" is the most uninteresting thing in the world. IMO it's truly useless to think about the thoughts and comments of people. May sound harsh, but just think about it. Who the heck cares.
Apparently there are people out there who get some kind of enjoyment out of your work. Fair enough. Mission accomplished. In any case, making a mediocre song that people enjoy requires more effort and has more substance than doing nothing other than giving your dumb "opinion" on something you don't like.


----------



## Flaneurette (Feb 16, 2017)

There will _always_ -without exception- someone who doesn't like something. Can't satisfy everyone, nor should we. The more popular you get, the more the ignore knob will turn. You have to at some point. And if you don't make a big deal out of it, no-one else will. Streisand effect and all that... and no-one really cares if it's good or bad, except us. We're setup for failure way too often by listening to others, doubts and second guessing. Follow the heart, it doesn't make mistakes. It's you at that moment in life. If you regret it, learn from it and avoid it next time. Although I would say: make as many mistakes as possible. It's the quickest road in mastering anything.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 16, 2017)

Enjoy the ride but stay detached...


----------



## JohnG (Feb 16, 2017)

it's terrible -- picture what a disaster it was for the Beatles


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 16, 2017)

JohnG said:


> it's terrible -- picture what a disaster it was for the Beatles



For an even more recent (and far less musical) example, look at Kiss. Two years after they put out their first album they were on top of the world, outselling the solo Beatles, Zeppelin, Elton John, etc. Two years after they went on an astonishingly quick downslide. Too much of them, too soon. Oversaturation is probably what ended up killing them in the 70s.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 16, 2017)

What people think about what you do is none of your business. If it's something positive/constructive, use it. Anything else you have the full rights to laugh at, ignore. That's how I do it.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 16, 2017)

Sometimes people just use the internet to get their hate on. It's ultimately too sad for words.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 16, 2017)

Kiss? Not to quibble, but I don't think one can reasonably compare Kiss with The Beatles. The Beatles covered such a range, including, actually, their "look," whereas my impression was that Kiss did mostly one main thing -- dress up in a certain way and play in one style -- from beginning to end. I think they were trapped, having started out with a sensational look that grew quickly dull once it had been seen.

The Beatles covered a huge range, musically and otherwise.

[penalty flag for digressing -- apologies]


----------



## dannymc (Feb 16, 2017)

but OP do you want the exposure at some stage? i think there are generally two types of artist/composer out there when it comes to this. those who want all the fame and exposure that goes along with it and those who are happy to just put out their art whilst staying in the shadows. Max Martins comes to mind. the guy has wrote pretty much every top 40 pop song in the last decade but yet most people have no idea who he is. not that he's bothered too much with his £200 million fortune in the bank. 

Danny


----------



## ranaprathap (Feb 16, 2017)

dannymc said:


> but OP do you want the exposure at some stage? i think there are generally two types of artist/composer out there when it comes to this. those who want all the fame and exposure that goes along with it and those who are happy to just put out their art whilst staying in the shadows. Max Martins comes to mind. the guy has wrote pretty much every top 40 pop song in the last decade but yet most people have no idea who he is. not that he's bothered too much with his £200 million fortune in the bank.
> 
> Danny



I want exposure at some point, but I was not sure whether I was ready for this high an exposure this early in my career. That too on a song I didn't think was worthy enough. 

I got lucky early in my career I guess.


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2017)

Hesitation over being exposed is something SO many artists struggle with. Getting over that huge hurdle as early as possible is the biggest blessing you could ask for. Don't dwell on the "what if" just keep your focus on what you really want to achieve.


----------



## Flaneurette (Feb 16, 2017)

I had a good taste of fame 10 years ago in an unrelated field of expertise. I know how it feels. I felt frightened as well. It is something that other people can't understand when it doesn't happen to them. To this day, it has affected me, so much so, that I cherish privacy now. Once you become public, you'll become public domain. Everyone seems to own you. Everyone will have an opinion about you, and tell it to you. You get total strangers talking to you as if you were good friends. Rumors will be spread by jealous and resentful people. I call it twilight instead of limelight. It's really weird. But then it dawns on you: it is not about you, it is about everyone else. Your fans, your work. Once you realize this, you become humble. You start to give, give your best. Then give it all.

If you want it, go for it. But as the saying goes: be careful what you wish for, you might get it... 

I can recommend this little book: one small step can change your life, by Robert Maurer, PhD.

It deals with kaizen, a Japanese method of doing things. The gist of it is simple: the brain is programmed to resist change. The amygdala in the brain sets of an alarm when change is imminent, shutting down the cortex or thinking part so that it can run or fight. Fighting is the last option, so we feel fear and resist change. Even minute changes, such as going to a new bar or restaurant creates fear. To prevent this, the Kaizen method teaches you how to take small steps to a goal, so that it won't trigger the amygdala.

Also useful for dealing with stage-freight.


----------



## dannymc (Feb 17, 2017)

> Also useful for dealing with stage-fright.



Hans Zimmer recently admitted to suffering from stage fright during his last concert tour. its funny maybe if he hadn't of had this fear early in his career he would not of become the amazing film composer he is today and instead would of pursued a career to being a global rock star. funny how things work out in the end, so many of us may never of been inspired if the great works from gladiator, inception, interstellar were never created. 

Danny


----------



## Desire Inspires (Feb 17, 2017)

Show us the video!


----------



## Rodney Money (Feb 17, 2017)

ranaprathap said:


> And how do you handle all those negative comments that are going to come?


There's a little delete button. Works wonders.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 17, 2017)

Rejection is one of the best motivators.
Dance, Theater, Music is based on your skills and talent.
Same with sports.

All of us belong to the real world.
How about a link to share with us.
I'll even buy it as long as the price is where the market suggests..


----------



## ranaprathap (Feb 20, 2017)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> "Feedback" is the most uninteresting thing in the world. IMO it's truly useless to think about the thoughts and comments of people. May sound harsh, but just think about it. Who the heck cares.
> Apparently there are people out there who get some kind of enjoyment out of your work. Fair enough. Mission accomplished. In any case, making a mediocre song that people enjoy requires more effort and has more substance than doing nothing other than giving your dumb "opinion" on something you don't like.



Thanks for the comment. I think the people at the audio label got some enjoyment out of it and that is why they decided to release it. 

But for a beginner like me, I think feedback is essential to understand what majority of the listeners are expecting. But then there is useful and useless kind of feedback.


----------



## ranaprathap (Feb 20, 2017)

Flaneurette said:


> There will _always_ -without exception- someone who doesn't like something. Can't satisfy everyone, nor should we. The more popular you get, the more the ignore knob will turn. You have to at some point. And if you don't make a big deal out of it, no-one else will. Streisand effect and all that... and no-one really cares if it's good or bad, except us. We're setup for failure way too often by listening to others, doubts and second guessing. Follow the heart, it doesn't make mistakes. It's you at that moment in life. If you regret it, learn from it and avoid it next time. Although I would say: make as many mistakes as possible. It's the quickest road in mastering anything.



Thanks for the comment. 

I read the comments at other videos on that channel, and even on songs that I considered really good, there are some negative comments. So you were right in that can't satisfy everyone. 

There are regrets I had from this project, I will learn from them and improve next time, I guess.


----------



## ranaprathap (Feb 20, 2017)

JohnG said:


> it's terrible -- picture what a disaster it was for the Beatles


I am not aware of the history but I don't think their first song ever was suddenly put into lime light, I believe they rather had a slow rise to the fame?

Not that I am complaining, I was just really freaked out.


----------



## ranaprathap (Feb 20, 2017)

Greg said:


> Hesitation over being exposed is something SO many artists struggle with. Getting over that huge hurdle as early as possible is the biggest blessing you could ask for. Don't dwell on the "what if" just keep your focus on what you really want to achieve.



Now that I had this, I won't be this worried from the next one onwards, I guess. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## ranaprathap (Feb 20, 2017)

Flaneurette said:


> I had a good taste of fame 10 years ago in an unrelated field of expertise. I know how it feels. I felt frightened as well. It is something that other people can't understand when it doesn't happen to them. To this day, it has affected me, so much so, that I cherish privacy now. Once you become public, you'll become public domain. Everyone seems to own you. Everyone will have an opinion about you, and tell it to you. You get total strangers talking to you as if you were good friends. Rumors will be spread by jealous and resentful people. I call it twilight instead of limelight. It's really weird. But then it dawns on you: it is not about you, it is about everyone else. Your fans, your work. Once you realize this, you become humble. You start to give, give your best. Then give it all.
> 
> If you want it, go for it. But as the saying goes: be careful what you wish for, you might get it...
> 
> ...



I was wanting to take small steps, and then this happened. 

But you are right in saying that it is more about the product than the person who created it. This one was not my best, but the next one will sure be.


----------



## ranaprathap (Feb 20, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> Show us the video!



I am sorry, I don't think I want to post it here.

It is in a foreign language, and it derives on a different style of music than people here are used to. And even I don't stand behind my work enough for me to be able to recommend it to people. I recognize that it had issues. 

That said, I will definitely post the next one in this forum.


----------



## ranaprathap (Feb 20, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> There's a little delete button. Works wonders.



I don't own the youtube channel it was posted. The channel belongs to the label. But I see what you meant.


----------



## ranaprathap (Feb 20, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Rejection is one of the best motivators.
> Dance, Theater, Music is based on your skills and talent.
> Same with sports.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your comment. I will share my next one, not this one.

Thanks a lot for your willingness to buy, but it is released as a free youtube video at the moment, with youtube ads as the only monetization.


----------



## ranaprathap (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the comments. Everyone here is super nice. 

I was just really freaked out on the day of the release. But the comments are not as bad as I was expecting. Majority complimented the music itself, with most of the negative complaints directed at video production issues. 

This has given me enough motivation to do the next one even better. I have professional cinematographers volunteering to do video for my next song, and people have shown their willingness to fund the next one. So it all turned out to be well in the end.


----------



## TIM_STEVE_97 (Feb 20, 2017)

Read this:
https://blog.musicbed.com/articles/late-bloomer/223


----------



## TIM_STEVE_97 (Feb 20, 2017)

True that!


dannymc said:


> Hans Zimmer recently admitted to suffering from stage fright during his last concert tour. its funny maybe if he hadn't of had this fear early in his career he would not of become the amazing film composer he is today and instead would of pursued a career to being a global rock star. funny how things work out in the end, so many of us may never of been inspired if the great works from gladiator, inception, interstellar were never created.
> 
> 
> Desire Inspires said:
> ...


----------



## Desire Inspires (Feb 20, 2017)

ranaprathap said:


> I am sorry, I don't think I want to post it here.
> 
> It is in a foreign language, and it derives on a different style of music than people here are used to. And even I don't stand behind my work enough for me to be able to recommend it to people. I recognize that it had issues.
> 
> That said, I will definitely post the next one in this forum.



Post the video!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 20, 2017)

JohnG said:


> Kiss? Not to quibble, but I don't think one can reasonably compare Kiss with The Beatles. The Beatles covered such a range, including, actually, their "look," whereas my impression was that Kiss did mostly one main thing -- dress up in a certain way and play in one style -- from beginning to end. I think they were trapped, having started out with a sensational look that grew quickly dull once it had been seen.
> 
> The Beatles covered a huge range, musically and otherwise.
> 
> [penalty flag for digressing -- apologies]



Hi, you didn't read what I wrote carefully. My post specifically mentions that Kiss is a much lesser musical example of the effects of overexposure. They were overexposed (their ups and downs have been documented at length)...it's part of the original topic. In fact they're the classic case of oversaturation: once they did all four solo albums, put out Kiss comics, action figures etc. It was a matter of time. Anyone could learn a lot from what Kiss did showbiz-wise.

And I should mention, Kiss themselves have made no secrets that their band is about the show first and foremost. And they succeeded, good for them!


----------



## JohnG (Feb 20, 2017)

ranaprathap said:


> I am not aware of the history but I don't think their first song ever was suddenly put into lime light, I believe they rather had a slow rise to the fame?



The first studio recording as The Beatles was "Love Me Do," which went to 17 on the charts in England.


----------



## gregh (Feb 20, 2017)

my previous life was in science and the first time I spoke at a major international conference I thought I would die. It was my honours year (still an undergrad really) and my supervisor and I had a paper accepted. In the coffee break before the session where he was going to present we went for a coffee and he said "OK what are we going to talk about?" ... We? ... "yeah I'll talk the first half you talk the second". I have always had terrible stage fright and I truly thought I was going to die as I waited to get up in front of hundreds of people. And I was terrible, indistinct and obviously nervous. And I got over it, first time was the worst time, although there were still some fearful engagements ahead. But across my career I ended up talking in front of hundreds of people hundreds of times and enjoying it. Sounds like you have are starting to get over it too - if you want to work in an area where you are publicly exposed - and the arts are one of those areas - then it is necessary to persist. And persistence can be learned. You can practise getting over feeling terrible from being insulted or ridiculed or just a pretty average review. Most times half of the awfulness of what people say is in your own emotionality and not their actual words. And you can learn to understand that and that then becomes less of a problem. Getting some space from the stimulus can be useful - isolate yourself from the net /'youtube for a few days (which can seem impossible but a little program like https://getcoldturkey.com/ can help windows users)


----------



## gregh (Feb 20, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> And I should mention, Kiss themselves have made no secrets that their band is about the show first and foremost. And they succeeded, good for them!



most pop / rock people are okay musicians but great entertainers. When I was a kid in the 70s I saw the Rolling Stones play - didn't like them at all really but I did like the girl who asked me . They were fantastic live - I loved the show. Never bought any of their records, but they were a great and wonderfully entertaining live band


----------



## Mojo Bone (Mar 15, 2017)

Lennon and McCartney wrote fifty songs together that never saw the light of day; they were scrapped long before the Beatles' lineup solidified. The people who did hear them concluded that you likely wouldn't want to, but you can hear the seeds of what came later from the earliest recordings. 

These days, our failures (and successes) are spectacularly public, but only if the public deigns to notice. I can only speculate as to what might have been had I achieved mainstream success twenty or thirty years ago; I suspect I wouldn't have handled it well, and likely would have ended up an even bigger a-hole than I am already.


----------

